# start up equipment??



## lee_g83 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi there

Thanks so much for this site, it has helped me out alot. I have decided to going for the heat press option! That saying, i really need to know what equipment i need to start things off. I know that u need a heat press, and have looked into some, but what are some good ones?? also which is a good epson printer?? transfer paper? etc?

Thanks again for the help!!

Lee


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

1. Mighty press. 15 x 15 Coastal Business $600-$650
2. Epson c88+ Ultra Durabright Inks $80
3.Epson 1280 $300 but you should get bulk ink with Pigment ink 
4. paper Lights Iron All, http://www.newmilfordphoto.com

Miracool, transjet ll 100 sheets $55-$80 http://www.personalizedsupplies.com/

5. paper darks Blue grid Opaque 100 sheets $80 - $125.00


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

In addition to what badalou listed (good summary, by the way), don't forget a few of the 'accesories' that may or may not come with your heat press to begin with - especially a teflon pad (to cover the bottom of the press) and a teflon sheet (in case you need it for printing on the same shirt more than once, doing vinyl, etc.).

Also note that you may not need both printers Lou listed; you can get started with a regular sized printer printing on 8.5x11 paper well enough, depending on what designs you'll be printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice breakdown Lou!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> I know that u need a heat press, and have looked into some, but what are some good ones??


The Mighty Press 15 x 15 is definitely a good option. You might also consider other presses with different features like interchangeable platens (Mighty Press 16 x 20), or a digital time & temperature press, or even a swing away or draw style for a heat free work environment, auto opening feature, one with a programmable pressure, programmable turn on/off feature. Depending on what your needs are, there are many different options. What type of applications will you be doing? Size of design? More than just tees?


----------



## lee_g83 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for these replys, u guys are great!! Hopefull i can find the equipment, and brands etc in New Zealand!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## lee_g83 (Aug 26, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The Mighty Press 15 x 15 is definitely a good option. You might also consider other presses with different features like interchangeable platens (Mighty Press 16 x 20), or a digital time & temperature press, or even a swing away or draw style for a heat free work environment, auto opening feature, one with a programmable pressure, programmable turn on/off feature. Depending on what your needs are, there are many different options. What type of applications will you be doing? Size of design? More than just tees?


I will be doing baby tees, singlets, bodysuits, with slogans. So the they will be small prints and t-shirts!


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Is there a reason a laser printer is not listed ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> Is there a reason a laser printer is not listed ?


The usual reason; most members prefer inkjet printers for heat transfers.


----------



## purpledotz (Aug 22, 2006)

very very useful info!

btw, what is the determining factor of the quality for a t-shirt printing? the printer itself? paper? or the heat press machine?

thanks


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> The usual reason; most members prefer inkjet printers for heat transfers.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think good, color laser printers are also usually a fair bit more expensie than inkjet as well?



purpledotz said:


> btw, what is the determining factor of the quality for a t-shirt printing? the printer itself? paper? or the heat press machine?


Everything along the line affects the quality of the final product. This includes the digital design, the printer, the inks, the paper, how the paper is cut, the shirt, the heat press, and how you press (time/temp/pressure).

The press itself usually shouldn't make a huge difference as far as quality goes, but if you have a bad or broken press it will - if it doesn't press evenly, then you're going to have inconsistent or subpar results.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think good, color laser printers are also usually a fair bit more expensie than inkjet as well?


Yeah, at an estimate a colour laser is about four times as much (which isn't actually a lot of money since printers have gotten so cheap). I believe the cost per print is actually lower.


----------



## kon (Aug 20, 2006)

jus bout to ask tha same question as lee....very good info..thanks


----------



## Urban Project (May 29, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Yeah, at an estimate a colour laser is about four times as much (which isn't actually a lot of money since printers have gotten so cheap). I believe the cost per print is actually lower.


With laser printers the quality is not as good as an inkjet. 

I do not know how this would look on a transfer paper etc. But on regular paper (say printing a presentation) the inkjet will be much better quality. 

Ink jets spray ink on the paper vs a laser which fuses or burns the toner on the paper. One reason why ink jet is more expensive to print because so much ink is used and laser printing is cheaper because no ink is used.

With all of this I would also like to ask what, if any, is required for a printer to use for heat transfers? Or will any printer do? What should I look for when shopping for a printer. I have seen a few of the printers on the sponsors websites and what has been recommended, but what makes them special? Is there a specific printer for this type of printing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Urban Project said:


> With laser printers the quality is not as good as an inkjet.
> 
> I do not know how this would look on a transfer paper etc. But on regular paper (say printing a presentation) the inkjet will be much better quality.


While I haven't kept up with printer technology, I know that never used to be true, and I doubt it's true now. It's certainly still not when I've compared the results of an average laser with an average inkjet (the laser printer has a much better resolution - very obvious when printing text for example).

Transfers are a different ballgame, since things like available paper types come into play.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Urban Project said:


> With all of this I would also like to ask what, if any, is required for a printer to use for heat transfers? Or will any printer do? What should I look for when shopping for a printer. I have seen a few of the printers on the sponsors websites and what has been recommended, but what makes them special? Is there a specific printer for this type of printing.


The most commonly recommended printers aren't particularly special; they're mostly actually very cheap, low-end models. The one thing they all have in common is using pigment based (rather than dye based) inks, which is about all that makes them special/what to look out for.


----------



## CMART85 (Oct 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> 1. Mighty press. 15 x 15 Coastal Business $600-$650
> 2. Epson c88+ Ultra Durabright Inks $80
> 3.Epson 1280 $300 but you should get bulk ink with Pigment ink
> 4. paper Lights Iron All, http://www.newmilfordphoto.com
> ...


I have the EPSON 1280 printer with manufacturer ink, where is a good place to buy the bulk ink systems for the EPSON 1280.

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

may i know y do you need 2 printers ?
Epson c88 + Epson 1280


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think he meant either the c88 *or* the 1280 (depending on your budget and needs).


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

oh ! most ppl prefer mighty press ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

edcruz said:


> oh ! most ppl prefer mighty press ?


I wouldn't say most people _prefer_ it, but it is one of several good quality brands of press - it is certainly one of the more popular.


----------

